# Got my Coyote back from the taxidermist.



## It's Me (Feb 22, 2006)

I tell you, this taxidermist is GREAT! He's the same one that did my hog that was posted here a while back. I was floored when I picked my Coyote up yesterday. 

If you need only the best, go to see:

Richard Noles
Life Like Taxidermy
Douglasville, GA 30135
770 942 7298

And no, I don't have any affiliation with him. He just does an awesome job.

Dennis.


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Feb 22, 2006)

That looks real good. Glad you are pleased.


----------



## woodchuck (Feb 22, 2006)

great mt. looks life like


----------



## Jim Thompson (Feb 22, 2006)

looks good, congrats in a fine mount


----------



## Dub (Feb 22, 2006)

Looks like he's sniffing around for his next meal.

My German Schauzer would go nuts with that thing in the house...have to pee on it every time he saw it, I suppose.


----------



## Lostoutlaw (Feb 22, 2006)

Yes that looks good. But I would have to leave it alone cause my dogs would go nuts with it around the house


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Feb 22, 2006)

Nice one..

Congrats!


----------



## Abolt20 (Feb 22, 2006)

Good Looking Yote!!


----------



## Harvester (Feb 22, 2006)

*Nice Mount*

He doesnt look so mean

When I came home one morn and dropped the tailgate my dog was   until she saw the canine,  she dropped her tail and looked at me    She never got close it


----------



## It's Me (Feb 22, 2006)

Actually, it is decorating my office vs. the house for that exact reason.  My dogs would tear it up sooner, or later.

Dennis.



			
				Lostoutlaw said:
			
		

> Yes that looks good. But I would have to leave it alone cause my dogs would go nuts with it around the house


----------



## Hawken2222 (Feb 23, 2006)

That is a cool mount.


----------



## slightly grayling (Feb 23, 2006)

Cool, I'd like to borrow that to scare my wife's cat!


----------

